# Jeunet Frenche-Comete



## cjbenson (Jul 21, 2010)

I found this bike and picked it up. It has olympic emblems on it. Any information on this 10 speed bike.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 22, 2010)

It is a low-end French bike from the 70s. Components are comparable to a Peugeot UE-08.


----------

